
Apple Is Fighting a Secret War to Keep You from Repairing Your Phone - manishsingh
https://hardware.slashdot.org/story/16/06/11/1458246/apple-is-fighting-a-secret-war-to-keep-you-from-repairing-your-phone
======
gjvc
If it's "secret" it's hidden in plain sight.

